# France October



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

May be able to get away for a week from next monday

France in october? Any sugestions welcome

Dave p


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

What about Le Touquet, Bayeux, Honfleur and St Michael's Mount. Or, although not France, Bruges - see above thread.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks. Funnily enough been to all. But a return in autumn may be pleasurable. 

Dave p


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Last October went down to the Loire, St.Aignan sur Cher, nice muni site was open. Short walk into quaint town. Easy drive to Chateaux etc.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Just back from France September.
If you're going to explore the Northern coast. Try Veules les Roses, Aire not spectacular but Tourist office has lovely walk through village and they should be picking watercress. Also enjoyed St Valery en Caux - Aire alongside the harbour - very dramatic if windy weather. Think the electric will still be available at Aire Forges les Eaux.
If you head to the Loire there is a lovely Aire at Montreuil Bellay and at Turquant but the later has always been full when we were there.
Enjoy


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

we going for a week 7th Nov.
dont know where as yet but possibly trying Belgium as well.

I quite like Le treport, kle touqet, Vaulettes, Val sur somme, Van en Caux, Cancale and granvillle but i dont know how far you are going.

Phill


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

This maybe too far for you. we are in the Gironde region at present and it is quite hot over 28 degrees in the motorhome. Been exploring the estuary and the peninsula past Bordeaux but crossed over to Blaye this morning. Hoards of mh parked up below the Citadel. Now at Mortagne sur Gironde and absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

how about dieppe, aire is on the harbour and loads of bars and eateries around good market and plenty to see.

geordie


----------



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

*France touring*

Hi. We have just returned from Parc Verger in the Limousin. Great site and great owners in Bob and Di. All mod cons . Can be found on www.Parc Verger. 350 miles from Caen. wallis


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Paris - use ACSI card at Maison Lafitte. 
Loire Valley (we had snow in October last year). 
Brittany - deserted in October. 
North coast of France
Ypres, Brugge
Luxembourg
Germany

Too much choice!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Plenty of MH's around still in N France this week, we came up from the south and were at Sully Sur Loire on Saturday, and the site there is open until the End of October (maybe even all year?), places to park for free as well; Chartres on Subday night - Municipal site open to end Nov?; On Monday we were on St Valery En Caux aire along with about 30 others (!!!) - a bit breezy there, but lovely place. And of course there's the other aires mentioned along the coast - loads of motorhomes out & about (French / German / Dutch / Belgian - not many brits.)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for all your sugestions,
Ferry booked and cancelled due to father in law passing away.

Lady p looking after mum.


Cheers
Dave p


----------

